# use two network cards to access to internet



## Dante (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi,

For various reasons, I would like to use two ethernet card as only one, two access to internet.

I mean, I have one card (re0) which is connected to one network (10.2.0.0/24) with a gateway (10.2.0.1) and which provide an access to internet, and I have an other card (re1) which is connected to a different network (10.7.0.0/24) with a different gateway (10.7.0.1) and which also provide an access to internet.

I would to use this two cards to give access to my box to internet.

I think it is possible because I remember to see a howto on that in my rss flux (freebsddiary, freebsdnews...) but I didn't find it.


----------



## Dante (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorry for the "two" instead of "to" but apparently I can't edit my posts.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Feb 26, 2009)

See lagg(4)

If you need to keep your current network topology, fec(4) might work, though I've never used that.


----------



## Dante (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok thanks. But actually I also found the system of "pool" in the openbsd documentation, but I don't have the time to try these days.


----------

